# Question About The G0704 Capabilities



## Gary Gill (Apr 6, 2016)

I am looking to purchase a mill drill.  Having had a couple of small mills I want to be sure I can mill steel such as 4140 pre-hard or similar.  My project list includes a single shot rifle action. What might be the appropriate diameter end mill?  1/4" or 3/8"?  I like the idea of buying the G0759 since it is a G0704 with DRO factory installed.  Thanks

Should I consider the G0795 or PM727?


----------



## spacecadet (Apr 6, 2016)

Send me some 4140 stock and ill let you know how my g0704 handles it


----------



## roadie33 (Apr 6, 2016)

I've done 4140 after it was annealed with no problem. 
Just had to go slow and use a new Carbide mill.
If you get the G0704 or G0759, I'd definitely get the Power Feed for it.
http://www.grizzly.com/products/Pow...paign=zPage&utm_medium=link&utm_source=direct


----------



## wrmiller (Apr 6, 2016)

Gary Gill said:


> I am looking to purchase a mill drill.  Having had a couple of small mills I want to be sure I can mill steel such as 4140 pre-hard or similar.  My project list includes a single shot rifle action. What might be the appropriate diameter end mill?  1/4" or 3/8"?  I like the idea of buying the G0759 since it is a G0704 with DRO factory installed.  Thanks
> 
> Should I consider the G0795 or PM727?



I had a PM25 which is basically the same mill and milled pretty much everything on it, including stainless and titanium. As long as you are willing to remain patient and take smaller cuts. For 'hogging' operations I used USA made 3/8" course and fine roughers to reduce the stresses on the machine. When using regular end mills I typically used 1/4" or smaller. Most of my work on that mill centered around 1911 and 2011 pistols, and some revolver work. Nothing big.

As for the bigger machines you mentioned, Given everything else being equal, more mass/rigidity is always better. I personally ended up upgrading from the PM25 to the largest bench mill I could find at that time, and then later moved on to a small knee mill. It's all personal preference when it comes to this stuff, so it just depends on what you are comfortable with size/space/funds wise.


----------



## Dustin_Housel (Apr 23, 2016)

wrmiller said:


> I had a PM25 which is basically the same mill and milled pretty much everything on it, including stainless and titanium. As long as you are willing to remain patient and take smaller cuts. For 'hogging' operations I used USA made 3/8" course and fine roughers to reduce the stresses on the machine. When using regular end mills I typically used 1/4" or smaller. Most of my work on that mill centered around 1911 and 2011 pistols, and some revolver work. Nothing big.
> 
> As for the bigger machines you mentioned, Given everything else being equal, more mass/rigidity is always better. I personally ended up upgrading from the PM25 to the largest bench mill I could find at that time, and then later moved on to a small knee mill. It's all personal preference when it comes to this stuff, so it just depends on what you are comfortable with size/space/funds wise.


Wrmiller: Cut any novaks in with her? I've got some 4 flute carbide dovetail cutters and may have a lead on a 6 flute rear and 5 flute front. I'm curious if they will help. Ive cut all my dovetails in the past on my buddies knee mill. Not of the 704 yet. I always hog the the majority with a 1/4 endmill before making the one pass. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## wrmiller (Apr 23, 2016)

Yes, I've done novaks. I prefer dovetailed front sights and recessed Bo-Mar rears on my competition guns that don't use optics. I've done these milling operations on a LMS mini-mill as well as the PM25. Just had to take smaller bites.


----------



## Gary Gill (May 27, 2016)

Finally made a decision and I ordered a PM727M. Now the waiting begins......


----------



## tweinke (May 27, 2016)

What is the wait tome on a 727 ? was thinking of calling so I could see if I stand a chance of getting the cash togather.


----------



## Gary Gill (May 28, 2016)

Matt told me the next shipment was due June 18th.


----------



## Gary Gill (Jul 6, 2016)

I received my PM727 today. Looks good so far.  Ready to level and secure to floor .


----------



## tweinke (Jul 6, 2016)

Keep us posted on your new mill!


----------



## FOMOGO (Jul 6, 2016)

Congrats on the new mill. Looks like a lot of motor for that size machine. What is it rated at? Cheers, Mike


----------



## Gary Gill (Jul 6, 2016)

The motor is rated 900W or 1 hp 1720 rpm. The manual for this mill is posted on the Precision Matthews subforum here.


----------

